# BULGARIA LEAGUE 28.11.2012



## Sportsbts (Nov 27, 2012)

Cherno More - Minyor

Minyor is having big crisis period and most of their key players left the club so far. Also their captain  will miss due to suspession, as he took red card in last cup game. Also 2 other players are injured. Minyor got very shaky defense, and will rely mostly on their home matches to grab points, enough to survive, but I really doubt they got the quality.

Cherno More is still close to the danger zone, which is far away from their qaulity. They deserve much better place and now having almost full squad available they wont dropped points against Minyor for sure. Their coach is new and is youth and ambitious so the motivation is high as sky. They got really bad schedule lately, and won only 1 point in last 3 games, but now is the right time to bounce back.

expected results: 2-0 or 3-0


----------

